# facetime et imessage entre ipod touch et iphone



## chinoisurfer (29 Novembre 2011)

bon ben j'ai profiter du black friday pour prendre un ipod touch a ma  chérie pour noël, il est a 178 euros au lieu de 199, sa lui fera une  belle surprise le 24 au soir, en plus la gravure est gratuite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Question  concernant imessage, si j'ai bien compris il suffit juste qu'elle se  connecte a une connexion wifi et elle pourra m'en envoyer sur mon iphone  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J'ai vu aussi qu'il avait facetime, donc si par exemple elle se  connecté a une connexion wifi , elle peut mappeler via facetime ?  mais  moi de mon côté avec l'iphone je recevrai son invitation facetime même  si je suis juste en edge ou 3 G ?   Idem pour imessage, si elle m'envoye un imessage par wifi et que moi je suis en trois G je pourrais recevoir et répondre a son imessage ?   

Merci d'avance


----------



## iToOuchFR (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui par contre il vous faudra 2 id apple pour facetime ou imessage, il faut bien sur ios 5.

Voila ! Si tu as d'autres questions n'hesites pas !


----------



## Sokaii (19 Mai 2012)

Moi j'en est une ! J'ai un iPod touch et iMessage marche en wifi chez mes potes mais pas av  ma wifi ; tu sais Pq ou pas stp ?


----------

